# Alternative Haemonculi models?



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

I'm looking at adding some haemys to my DE force in the near future, but to be perfectly frank the GW models for them don't appeal to me. So, if anyone has some suggestions for alternatives, I'd love to hear :biggrin:


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

http://privateerpress.com/warmachine/gallery/cryx/units/cephalyx-overlords


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

They're so much better! More evil scientist than GW's mutant spiderman villain! Thank you


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Grokfog said:


> They're so much better! More evil scientist than GW's mutant spiderman villain! Thank you


you are very welcome.

Urien is better then these guys, but these guys are better then the haemonculi model, atleast in my opinion... then again i like most of the Cryx models so.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Just go with anything you want. Since im using the legs of a Slithh for one of my Haemonculus. So long as it equiped correctly most players shoukdnt have a problem. You can mix a few things from the Dark Elf range that would work nicely, it comes down to preferance.


----------

